# Dal vs Den



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont even know why im starting this thread. The Mavs are playing at home and after pouncing on Phili may be back to the form that got them to 14-0. The Mavs can lose to teams like this if they play away because when theres no crowd they dont seem to be into the game. But I expext a blow out. We need to win the next four to Shape up for our big match against Sac. Kings.

28-5 here we come

Mavs 111
Den 90

random thoughts?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

i'm thinking more like 92 to 78


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> i'm thinking more like 92 to 78



CHALUPA---CHALUPA---CHALUPA!!!

cmon man give me 100!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Man whats going on this team is kicking our butt. Nothings going in for the Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs down 20-14 at the end of the 1st. I think Bradley had the nastiest dunk of his life though. Im gonna have to give im a shout out in the big ups thread.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You would expect them to have 1 offensive rebound with so many missed shots, I am shocked. When there are times you have 3 7 footers on the floor, you need to get on those boards.

-Petey


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

mavs always play like crap against denver. They think they can just waltz in and beat them cause their record sucks


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

halftime score is tied...:sigh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Loks like Dallas finally secued a lead they are up 18 with 5 min to go.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

walked out with a W. 86-71..we are 28-5 NICE!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

games like this are good for the mavs to win cause teams are gonna try to slow down the pace in the playoffs and the mavs have to be able to execute and WIN in physical slow paced games like this


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> games like this are good for the mavs to win cause teams are gonna try to slow down the pace in the playoffs and the mavs have to be able to execute and WIN in physical slow paced games like this


It didnt seem like the Nuggz tried to slow it down. It seemed more like a comedy of errors for 3 quarters.


----------

